# New Zealand women: is my breast normal?



## Vikrant

It seems like unusually large nature of their breasts is raising some questions among Kiwi women. 

---

Dr. Kroman says:
Breast size is usually determined by your genes. Does your mother have large breasts? What about your grandmother? Having big breasts can be perfectly normal and just may take some getting used to. Give yourself time. If they really bother you talk with your doctor.

Are big breasts normal? | CAREFREE® New Zealand

---

*Kiwi women's breasts are getting bigger*

My face is up here, buddy.

New Zealand women's breasts have been getting bigger over the last decade, with the most popular cup size moving up two notches.

The news might not come as a surprise to some men, who have been copping a bigger eyeful in recent years.

Bendon spokeswoman Rachael Parkin said the average bust size had been steadily increasing in the last decade, particularly with younger women.

"D cups and larger now account for nearly half of all the Bendon bras sold in New Zealand," she said.

Bendon's Newmarket store in Auckland had seen their most popular size go from a 10C up to 12D/DD size in the last two years.

"We are also seeing young girls are coming into our stores with larger busts much more often now."

For Triumph, the average bra size moved from a 12B in 2001 to between a 14C and 14D.

National sales manager Anita Clelland said the demand for larger bra sizes was probably recognised 10 to 15 years ago, particularly in the younger market.

...

Kiwi women's breasts are getting bigger


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

So when will this trend start in the U.S.?


----------



## The Great Goose

So is it weight gain or?


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So when will this trend start in the U.S.?




There you go


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when will this trend start in the U.S.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go
Click to expand...


   We already have chesty cows dammit!!!


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when will this trend start in the U.S.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We already have chesty cows dammit!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vikrant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So when will this trend start in the U.S.?



I believe Caucasian American women hold the world title. Kiwi women are just playing a catch-up.


----------



## yiostheoy

Vikrant said:


> It seems like unusually large nature of their breasts is raising some questions among Kiwi women.
> 
> ---
> 
> Dr. Kroman says:
> Breast size is usually determined by your genes. Does your mother have large breasts? What about your grandmother? Having big breasts can be perfectly normal and just may take some getting used to. Give yourself time. If they really bother you talk with your doctor.
> 
> Are big breasts normal? | CAREFREE® New Zealand
> 
> ---
> 
> *Kiwi women's breasts are getting bigger*
> 
> My face is up here, buddy.
> 
> New Zealand women's breasts have been getting bigger over the last decade, with the most popular cup size moving up two notches.
> 
> The news might not come as a surprise to some men, who have been copping a bigger eyeful in recent years.
> 
> Bendon spokeswoman Rachael Parkin said the average bust size had been steadily increasing in the last decade, particularly with younger women.
> 
> "D cups and larger now account for nearly half of all the Bendon bras sold in New Zealand," she said.
> 
> Bendon's Newmarket store in Auckland had seen their most popular size go from a 10C up to 12D/DD size in the last two years.
> 
> "We are also seeing young girls are coming into our stores with larger busts much more often now."
> 
> For Triumph, the average bra size moved from a 12B in 2001 to between a 14C and 14D.
> 
> National sales manager Anita Clelland said the demand for larger bra sizes was probably recognised 10 to 15 years ago, particularly in the younger market.
> 
> ...
> 
> Kiwi women's breasts are getting bigger


The lady in the photo barely has B's but with those cup inserts it presses them up and makes them look overflowing like D's.

But they are not.

This is immoral deceit.


----------



## yiostheoy

Vikrant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when will this trend start in the U.S.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Caucasian American women hold the world title. Kiwi women are just playing a catch-up.
Click to expand...

Clearly you have never been to Africa or Watts.


----------



## yiostheoy

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when will this trend start in the U.S.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go
Click to expand...

This is typical Auzzie porn humor.

They put human body parts onto everything.

It's an Auzzie thing.


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when will this trend start in the U.S.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Caucasian American women hold the world title. Kiwi women are just playing a catch-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you have never been to Africa or Watts.
Click to expand...


*Which country's women have the biggest breasts?*

Caucasian American women are, it seems, the owners of the biggest breasts by far in the world, according to new research.

A study published in the Journal of Female Health Sciences put women from the United States way out in front the second place holders Canadian women.

...






Which country's women have the biggest breasts?


----------



## Vikrant

I think I have few contentions with the article below. 


I will list my contentions herein:

a. I do not think bigger breasts result in higher self esteem for a woman. I have simply seen no proof of that. 

b. I do not think doing push-ups will get you bigger breasts. If anything, doing push-ups will reduce volumes of your breasts. Ask any guy who has successfully reduced his man boobs.  

c. If green veggies and milk will make for bigger breasts then guys will need to stay away from those or else they will develop man boobs. 


I will admit though that I am not a breast expert. So I am hoping some breast experts will chime in. BTW, expert opinions of man boob experts will be equally valid here given the nature of this post. 

---






They say you inherit your breast size from someone in your family. So in reality there is little you can do to correct their size, unless you plan to get them surgically enhanced (which again comes with its own set of challenges). Various surveys have proved that women with the ideal breast size have higher self esteem. So what options are women left with if they don't want to get implants done?

There are many ways a woman can naturally enhance her breast size. Exercising, eating the right food and a few changes in your lifestyle may get you the desired results. Let's find out what you can do to get bigger breasts.

...

Natural ways to get bigger breasts - Times of India


----------



## Meathead

Vikrant said:


> It seems like unusually large nature of their breasts is raising some questions among Kiwi women.
> 
> ---
> 
> Dr. Kroman says:
> Breast size is usually determined by your genes. Does your mother have large breasts? What about your grandmother? Having big breasts can be perfectly normal and just may take some getting used to. Give yourself time. If they really bother you talk with your doctor.
> 
> Are big breasts normal? | CAREFREE® New Zealand
> 
> ---
> 
> *Kiwi women's breasts are getting bigger*
> 
> My face is up here, buddy.
> 
> New Zealand women's breasts have been getting bigger over the last decade, with the most popular cup size moving up two notches.
> 
> The news might not come as a surprise to some men, who have been copping a bigger eyeful in recent years.
> 
> Bendon spokeswoman Rachael Parkin said the average bust size had been steadily increasing in the last decade, particularly with younger women.
> 
> "D cups and larger now account for nearly half of all the Bendon bras sold in New Zealand," she said.
> 
> Bendon's Newmarket store in Auckland had seen their most popular size go from a 10C up to 12D/DD size in the last two years.
> 
> "We are also seeing young girls are coming into our stores with larger busts much more often now."
> 
> For Triumph, the average bra size moved from a 12B in 2001 to between a 14C and 14D.
> 
> National sales manager Anita Clelland said the demand for larger bra sizes was probably recognised 10 to 15 years ago, particularly in the younger market.
> 
> ...
> 
> Kiwi women's breasts are getting bigger


Do women in India only have one breast?


----------



## Vikrant

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like unusually large nature of their breasts is raising some questions among Kiwi women.
> 
> ---
> 
> Dr. Kroman says:
> Breast size is usually determined by your genes. Does your mother have large breasts? What about your grandmother? Having big breasts can be perfectly normal and just may take some getting used to. Give yourself time. If they really bother you talk with your doctor.
> 
> Are big breasts normal? | CAREFREE® New Zealand
> 
> ---
> 
> *Kiwi women's breasts are getting bigger*
> 
> My face is up here, buddy.
> 
> New Zealand women's breasts have been getting bigger over the last decade, with the most popular cup size moving up two notches.
> 
> The news might not come as a surprise to some men, who have been copping a bigger eyeful in recent years.
> 
> Bendon spokeswoman Rachael Parkin said the average bust size had been steadily increasing in the last decade, particularly with younger women.
> 
> "D cups and larger now account for nearly half of all the Bendon bras sold in New Zealand," she said.
> 
> Bendon's Newmarket store in Auckland had seen their most popular size go from a 10C up to 12D/DD size in the last two years.
> 
> "We are also seeing young girls are coming into our stores with larger busts much more often now."
> 
> For Triumph, the average bra size moved from a 12B in 2001 to between a 14C and 14D.
> 
> National sales manager Anita Clelland said the demand for larger bra sizes was probably recognised 10 to 15 years ago, particularly in the younger market.
> 
> ...
> 
> Kiwi women's breasts are getting bigger
> 
> 
> 
> Do women in India only have one breast?
Click to expand...


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## anotherlife

American women need big breasts, or they won't find them for their pot bellies.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like unusually large nature of their breasts is raising some questions among Kiwi women.
> 
> ---
> 
> Dr. Kroman says:
> Breast size is usually determined by your genes. Does your mother have large breasts? What about your grandmother? Having big breasts can be perfectly normal and just may take some getting used to. Give yourself time. If they really bother you talk with your doctor.
> 
> Are big breasts normal? | CAREFREE® New Zealand
> 
> ---
> 
> *Kiwi women's breasts are getting bigger*
> 
> My face is up here, buddy.
> 
> New Zealand women's breasts have been getting bigger over the last decade, with the most popular cup size moving up two notches.
> 
> The news might not come as a surprise to some men, who have been copping a bigger eyeful in recent years.
> 
> Bendon spokeswoman Rachael Parkin said the average bust size had been steadily increasing in the last decade, particularly with younger women.
> 
> "D cups and larger now account for nearly half of all the Bendon bras sold in New Zealand," she said.
> 
> Bendon's Newmarket store in Auckland had seen their most popular size go from a 10C up to 12D/DD size in the last two years.
> 
> "We are also seeing young girls are coming into our stores with larger busts much more often now."
> 
> For Triumph, the average bra size moved from a 12B in 2001 to between a 14C and 14D.
> 
> National sales manager Anita Clelland said the demand for larger bra sizes was probably recognised 10 to 15 years ago, particularly in the younger market.
> 
> ...
> 
> Kiwi women's breasts are getting bigger
> 
> 
> 
> Do women in India only have one breast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I am aware of.
Click to expand...


they have two  (usually-----multiplications are very rare)


----------



## Vikrant

anotherlife said:


> American women need big breasts, or they won't find them for their pot bellies.



It looks like you are propagating the stereotype.


----------



## Vikrant

Kiwi women beware of breast implants. Not that you are likely to need them given the trend outlined in the OP. 

---

Researchers at Macquarie University's MQ Health have revealed that women implanted with textured breast implants are at a significantly higher risk of breast implant-associated anaplastic large cell lymphoma (BIA-ALCL).

The research, led by Macquarie University's Surgical Infection Research Group (SIRG) and Professor Anand Deva, Head of the Discipline of Plastic and Reconstructive Surgery at MQ Health, conducted this research in collaboration with a joint task force with members of the Plastic Surgery, Breast Oncology, Hermatology and Oncology and Cosmetic surgical societies. The risk of developing BIA-ALCL is as high 1 in 3800 implants.

"Between 2007 and 2016, of the 55 patients diagnosed with BIA-ALCL, all were exposed to textured implants," says lead author, Professor Anand Deva from MQ Health. "What's frightening is that in Australia, there has been a shift away from smooth implants and now 90 per cent of implants used in Australia are textured."

This study has been able to identify with great accuracy the number of cases in Australia and New Zealand thanks to the cooperation of all doctors involved in breast implant surgery, leading breast implant manufacturers who made available their sales data and to the newly established Australian Breast Device Registry which will seek to collect important usage and outcome data for all women with breast implants going forward.

"We knew that growth of bacteria on the surface of breast implants can, over time, cause an increase in stimulation of the lymphocytes, turning them into BIA-ALCL. However, we now know textured implants, which have a higher surface area, carry a significantly higher risk of BIA-ALCL. This is because these high surface area textured implants act as a passive conduit for the growth and proliferation of bacteria," said Professor Deva.

The research found that Biocell salt loss textured implants, manufactured by Allergan accounted for 58.7 per cent of implants that developed BIA-ALCL.  The second highest type of implant found to be associated was a polyurethane coated texture manufactured by Silimed. The risk of developing BIA-ALCL was calculated to be 14.11 times higher in Biocell textured implants and 10.84 times higher with polyurethane (Silimed) textured implants, compared with Siltex textured implants (manufactured by Johnson & Johnson), which are of low surface area.


Read more at: Research reveals which breast implants pose the greatest risk of implant-associated cancer


----------



## anotherlife

Vikrant said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> American women need big breasts, or they won't find them for their pot bellies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you are propagating the stereotype.
Click to expand...

There is no smoke without fire.  That reminds me, if you put American women on shashlic, do their pot bellies smoke whilst you roast them or only dripping grease?  Hehehe.


----------



## Vikrant

anotherlife said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> American women need big breasts, or they won't find them for their pot bellies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you are propagating the stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no smoke without fire.  That reminds me, if you put American women on shashlic, do their pot bellies smoke whilst you roast them or only dripping grease?  Hehehe.
Click to expand...


That is sick.


----------



## Vikrant

*Breastfeeding Friendly Workplace*

_*New Zealand Law Firm Scores a Breast Feeding First*_

Law firms love compliments for their professionalism, gender neutrality, Rainbow ticks and their efforts to save the planet – but now Anderson Lloyd have also become a ‘Breastfeeding Friendly Workplace’, earning the support and hearty congratulations from the Canterbury Breastfeeding Advocacy Service.

Anderson Lloyd are believed to the first firm in New Zealand to be such a breastfeeding friendly place and it comes in time for something called World Breastfeeding Week 2017.

Anderson Lloyd is evidently committed to providing support for staff planning to combine breastfeeding with their working lives, according to the Canterbury group who issued a press release noting that “Breastfeeding supportive businesses are more likely to retain their valuable and experienced staff, and enabling working women to breastfeed is a win-win situation that builds loyal employees, as well as supporting infant and mother health and wellbeing.

“Anderson Lloyd has a breastfeeding policy, resources for staff information, a comfortable and private room for women to breastfeed or express breast milk, and a fridge for breast milk storage. World Breastfeeding Week #WBW2017, which is coordinated worldwide by the World Alliance for Breastfeeding Action (WABA) calls on everyone to work together in partnership to support breastfeeding women.”

New Zealand Law Firm Scores a Breast Feeding First


----------

